# Dust collection bin alarm



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

Thought I would share this relatively easy (and cheap) alarm for a dust collection alarm. I just built a new shop with a new dust collector (2hp Grizzly with a Super Dust Deputy XL), in my other garage I managed to overfill the trash can numerous time planing long boards and it's always a mess to clean up
I'm an electrical contractor and had most of this stuff on my truck, but it can be purchased for 60-70 bucks. I had a brute trash can with casters that we had previously used for salt water aquarium water changes that I used for the dust collection. I reinforced it with a piece of 3/4" EMT to prevent it from crushing, installed some cheap LED lights on the tubing, installed a photocell on the lid and installed a vapor tight light with a red 3 watt LED bulb in it over the dust collector. 








The can gets full, covers up the lights, activates the photocell and turns on the red light that tells dumb me to stop planing and empty the can…









The LED ribbon lights mounted on the tubing (mounted at a 45 degree angle as I assumed dust would cover the top of my EMT and it did) with self adhesive tape and covered with clear silicone to ensure that they stay there. the lights are 12 V DC with a quick connect plug on them for emptying the can









The photocell mounted on the lid, it's a cheap post photocell that changes state instantly when its covered










I also put a window in the can, with the lights I'll most likely see it long before the warning light comes on. I soldered all the connections and covered everything with heat shrink tubing, I still need to fasten everything down with some sticky backs and zip ties.
It took an hour or so to do and cost me around $45.00 but can be replicated for 75 or so

Here's a couple of bonus shop pics:


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

That's a great idea, good thinking.


----------

